

Show HN: Folderus Demo - Dropbox, Google Docs and local folder collaboration - dugmartin
https://www.folderus.com/demo

======
dugmartin
I just turned 40 today and am releasing the demo of my startup. It's a live
single page app using knockout.js talking back to a demo version of the api.

------
squealingrat
I'd like if it worked a bit more like insynchq.com...

------
code4pay
love it, I think this has great potential in SMB arena, I know several
companies using that combination of services individually.

